# Sonya Kraus wieder schwanger



## Claudia (4 Mai 2012)

*Sonya Kraus wieder schwanger*

*Sonya Kraus Die schönsten Bilder der TV-Moderatorin*

*

 *
*
Das ist doch... JA, da wächst eine neue Kugel!​*
TV-Moderatorin Sonya Kraus (38, „Deutschlands lustigste Homevideos“, Kabel1) ist wieder schwanger! Sie erwartet ihr zweites Baby – 21 Monate nach ihrem ersten Kind. 

Sonya bestätigt: „Ich werde bald Doppel-Mami – wer hätte das von mir gedacht?“

*BILD: Geplant, damit ihr Sohn einen Kumpel oder eine Schwester bekommt, die er ärgern darf? *
*Sonya: *„Kinder machen süchtig, aber ich HASSE diese Planerei! Das Wort ist völlig uncharmant. Natürlich finde ich es schön, dass der Abstand zwischen zwei Kindern nicht zu groß ist, aber ganz ehrlich: Ich wollte mal testen, ob ich überhaupt noch fruchtbar bin... Ansonsten hat sich meine Einstellung zum Thema Mama-Sein extrem ausgezahlt: Strikte Lockerheit! Bloß nicht alles planen! Das hilft ungemein!“

*BILD: Freude? *
*Sonya:* „Ich freue mich RIESIG! Ich hoffe nur, Baby Nr. 2 kommt nicht wieder zum EM-Finale wie beim letzten Mal. Wissen Sie, ich bin spezialisiert auf Sommerkinder. Nur die kann ich machen...“

*BILD: Sind Sie gerne Mutter? *
*Sonya:* „Und wie! Ich liebe diesen kleinen Kerl über alles, aber mindestens einmal am Tag stehe ich kurz vorm Ausrasten. Dieser 13-Kilo-Kerl lässt mich täglich an meine Grenzen stoßen.“

*BILD: Mädchen oder Junge? *
*Sonya:* „Es ist noch sehr schwer zu erkennen, was da baumelt, aber ich möchte es auch erst dann wissen, wenn es geflutscht ist. Es ist mir wurscht, Hauptsache gesund und alles dran. Für meinen Sohn habe ich ganz viele metrosexuelle Sachen gekauft, die sind also in jedem Fall wieder einsetzbar.“

*BILD: Was sagt der werdende Papa, ein Frankfurter Geschäftsmann? *
*Sonya:* „Fein gemacht! Er freut sich natürlich!“

*BILD: Wie fühlen Sie sich? *
*Sonya:* „Unverschämt gut.“

*BILD: Sie sind schon im 6. Monat *–* wie konnten Sie's so lange verbergen?​*
*Sonya:* „Jetzt werde ich bald mächtig prächtig, aber bislang habe ich mich einfach verdammt klug angezogen und relativ wenig zugenommen. Nur fünf Kilo.“

*BILD: Beim letzten Mal haben Sie Ihre Angst beschrieben. Ihre eigene Mama erlitt drei Fehlgeburten.​*
*Sonya:* „Die Angst ist natürlich nicht weniger geworden. Aber ich habe nun natürlich Erstlingserfahrung und werde dieses Mal viel vernünftiger sein. Ich greife mir an den Kopf, was ich beim letzten Mal alles getrieben habe. Im 9. Monat habe ich noch einen Wasserschaden im Haus repariert, bin auf baumhohe Leitern geklettert. Jetzt ziehe ich zwangsweise den Stecker und lege die Beine hoch.“

*BILD: Gibt's eine Babypause? *
*Sonya:* „Ich arbeite sehr gerne. Es kann manchmal eine wunderbare Erlösung vom Wickeltisch sein.“

*BILD: Zwei Babys *–* und immer noch nicht verheiratet? *
*Sonya:* „Nein, wir gehen noch miteinander... Unser Trauschein in Fleisch und Blut ist viel unkündbarer als eine Ehe! Für uns fühlt sich das, was wir leben, verdammt gut an!“

*BILD: Was sagt eigentlich das große Brüderchen? *
*Sonya:* „Er weiß es noch nicht, aber er ist ein ganz begeisterter Mama-Bauch-Einöler!“

Quelle: Bild.de​


----------

